# Why am I having such difficulty learning to snell?



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is frustrating and my hands have cramped up.
Using No. 5 octopus circle hooks and 100 lb test mono leader.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

#5 or 5/0 size hooks. #5 is kinda small for 100# leader. Can be done but not easy


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Start with lighter leader, like 30 or 40# and work your way up. Almost the same as training your fingers for Malin wire.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> This is frustrating and my hands have cramped up.
> Using No. 5 octopus circle hooks and 100 lb test mono leader.


100 lb test mono is too heavy for a #5 hook. 50 or 60 lb leader is more than enough for a #5 hook. If you wish to use 100 lb test, why not crimp it. A properly done crimp is very strong. :beer:


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Start with lighter leader, like 30 or 40# and work your way up. Almost the same as training your fingers for Malin wire.


X 2, Snelling in smaller diameters is easier and is great practice for the heavier stuff.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So my leader is too heavy for the 5/0 hooks? That's what I was having problems with. I also bought som 7/0 hooks with 200 lb test. I imagine I will have the same problem. 
I do have a crimper and sleeves. I figure a snell would be stronger than the crimp, but I'm crimping on a barrel swivel anyway.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Snelling a 5/0 with 100# is fine, just takes time to master. I had the same issue with my hands and fingers at first also. I found I was just holding on too tight.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

also brand of line makes a difference ... I have a time with Ande but I can tie Big Game fairly well ... also take into consideration what weight you will be throwing and match it that way plus are you fishing for toothy critters


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and lots of spit


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I started to get the hang of it. My hands and fingers are sore from pulling the knots tight. I got about 15 drum rigs tied in various lengths from 2 inches to 12 inches. I will try to post pics tomorrow.
Let's just say they look to be correct, but I guess mr drum or mr ray will let me know how good they are. Hahaha they may just laugh and swim off.
Thanks for the advice guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

While I'm at it, what's a good pound test to use for a shock leader for 6 or 8 plus a spot head?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> While I'm at it, what's a good pound test to use for a shock leader for 6 or 8 plus a spot head?


50 lb.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

when pulling my knots up I use a large split ring/ key ring on the hook to help pull it down good


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

1BadF350 said:


> While I'm at it, what's a good pound test to use for a shock leader for 6 or 8 plus a spot head?


50lb


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks fellas. :fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> when pulling my knots up I use a large split ring/ key ring on the hook to help pull it down good



I use a wooden dowel for hooks and an awl for swivles.


----------



## bwthrows (Aug 11, 2012)

This video made it quite a bit easier than the method I was using. I am pretty new to this so maybe this is just the standard method.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=NzM4UxvMXLw


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

As my eyes and hands got older, plus a stroke, I had to do something so I bought one of those snelling tools(actually a nail knot).

I use hemostats to pull on the lines with the hook on a large nail on the bench.

I hope this helps. C2


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I actually really got the hang of it now. I was able to get the 200 lb test on the 7/0 hooks by Snelling in a bucket of hot water to soften the mono.


----------

